# Cross-threaded spark plug hole



## PoolShark (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm repairing a cross-threaded spark plug hole and I don't want to take the head off. It won't go all the way in...maybe 1/3 of the way. Looks like the person who rebuilt my head may have damaged when he was chasing the hole. I literally just got done putting the head back on the car and now this. I was thinking of getting a tap and re-tapping it, while vaccuming out the bits of metal. Then maybe blue locktite. 

What do you all think?
Any other ideas?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 1, 2008)

They sell special spark plug hole thread chasing taps - I'd suggest trying one first...  If that fails, it probably means you don't have any threads at all, in which case it's time for a helicoil kit...  For anything more than gently threading a chaser down to see how far it goes, I would suggest removing the head - any type of tap WILL drop metal filings down in the cylinder, and what they do to your cylinder and piston will not be pretty...

--Bushytails


----------

